# Laufzeit Elektromotor?



## Matthias40 (22. Mai 2004)

*Hallo!*
*Ich möchte mein Kanu (4,30m) mit einem MINN KOTA Endura 30 bestücken. Dazu zwei Fragen.*
*Ist der Motor auch ausreichend um sein Angelgebiet schnell zu erreichen?*
*Habt Ihr Erfahrung, wie lange man mit einer Batterieladung fahren kann, bzw. wie groß eine brauchbare Batterie sein muß?*

*Danke für Eure Hilfe,*
*Matthias*


----------



## Tiffy (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Laufzeit Elektromotor?*

Moin Matthias,

ein Endura 30 ist geeignet bis zu einem Bootsgewicht von ca. 780 Kg. Sollte also für ein Kanu völlig ausreichend sein. Schnell, was ist schnell ?? Schätze mal mit Paddelantrieb bist Du nicht so schnell wie mit dem E-Motor...

Wie lange man mit dem Motor fahren kann liegt an der Größe der verwendeten Batterie und an der Schaltstufe die Du einschaltest. In der kleinsten Schaltstufe verbraucht der Endura 30 ca. 8 Ampere. In der größten Schaltstufe schon ca. 30 Ampere. Du kannst die Fahrzeit schnell selbst ausrechnen. Das geht mit der Formel:t = C geteilt durch I. C steht für die Kapazität der Batterie, t für die Entladezeit und I für die Stromstärke in Ampere.

Nehmen wir mal an Du benutzt eine 80 Ah Batterie dann kannst Du in der kleinsten Schaltstufe rechnen:
 80AH geteilt durch 8 Ampere Stromaufnahme macht dann ca. 10 Stunden Fahrt

in der größten Schaltstufe dann:
80AH geteilt durch 30 Ampere Stromaufnahme mat dann ca. 2,7 Stunden.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Laufzeit Elektromotor?*

@ Tiffy

....gleich mal ne Frage dazu.
Was für Batterien benutzt man?
Gehen auch Akkus aus dem Modellbau?
Muss ich die Batterien/Akkus vor Spritzwasser oder allgemein vor Wasser schützen ?

Sorry ist doch mehr als eine Frage geworden.  :m


----------



## Steffen23769 (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Laufzeit Elektromotor?*

Hy Mike,
Also Modellbauakkus halte ich für zu klein, die Akkus für die MinnKota E-Motoren (oder andere fabrikate) sind etwa so groß wie eine Autobatterie und genauso schwer... Handelt sich um Gel-Blei-Akkus für Dauerbetrieb, das ist ganz wichtig, eine Autobatterie ist auf Dauer nicht zu gebrauchen, da diese von der Sache her nur auf Impulsbetrieb ausgelegt ist (nach dem Starten des Motors übernimmt beim Otto-Motor ja die Lichtmaschiene die Strom und Spannungsversorgung!! Beim Diesel-Motor wird die Batterie nur zum Vorglühen gebraucht weil Selbstzünder!!) Es gibt im Yachthandel spezielle Batterien für Elektro-Bootsmotoren, diese sollte man auch verwenden, weil auf den Einsatzzweck abgestimmt, sprich Dauerlast...


----------



## Pilkman (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Laufzeit Elektromotor?*

Yupp, ich kann Steffens Posting aus eigener (leidvoller) Erfahrung nur bestätigen: Autobatterien sind auf Dauer definitiv nicht dafür geeignet, einen E-Außenborder anzutreiben. 

Es kursieren ja immer noch die Gerüchte, dass das mit den speziellen Blei-Gel-Akkus alles Geldschneiderei sein soll und dass die einfachen Autobatterien locker ausreichen.

Am Anfang mag diese These ja noch stimmen, aber spätestens nach einem viertel Jahr intensiver Nutzung verliert die Batterie so stark an Kapazität, dass man mit dem E-Motor erstens nicht mehr richtig vorwärts kommt und zweitens auch nicht mehr so lange Rerserven hat.

Wir haben jetzt mittlerweile die zweite 88 AH-Autobatterie zerlötet - rein finanziell wäre das ein Blei-Gel-Akku in ca. 65 AH gewesen. Nun ja, hinterher ist man immer klüger...  - verschweigen sollte man nur nicht, dass diese Blei-Gel-Akkus auch spezielle Ladegeräte benötigen, die ungefähr nochmal den gleichen Betrag wie ein Gel-Akku kosten. Trotzdem: Alles andere wird doppelt teuer, denn nun müssen wir uns ja eh so ein Teil zulegen.


----------



## Tiffy (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Laufzeit Elektromotor?*

Moin zusammen,

@ Mike

Es ist nichts schwerer wie die erste deiner Frage zufriedenstellend zu beantworten. Sicherlich sind Gel Batterien die "besseren" weil man dort nicht befürchten muss das Säure ausläuft. 
Merken sollte man sich ,das man für einen Elektromotor keine Starterbatterie sondern eine Verbraucherbatterie braucht. Ob das nun eine Gel- oder eine Bleibatterie ist muss man für sich selbst entscheiden. Groß sind die Unterschiede dann nämlich nicht mehr.

Strom und Wasser, im besonderen Salzwasser, waren noch nie die besten Freunde. Es ist sehr empfehlenswert alle Verbindungen und die Batterie selbst vor Feuchtigkeit und ganz besonders vor direktem Spritzwasser zu schützen. Bei den Verbindungen rate ich Dir möglichst viel zu löten und mit einem speziellen Schrupfschlauch der innen mit Heißkleber beschichtet ist ( z.B. von Technolit ) zu versiegeln. Als offene Klemmen wären Goldbeschichtungen das optimum. Eine Batterie gehört in einen Batteriekasten mit Deckel und spritzwassergeschützer Entlüftung ( Auch Gelakkus!! Denn so dicht wie man meint sind die gar nicht ).


----------



## Steffen23769 (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Laufzeit Elektromotor?*

Hi Tiffy,
soweit wollt ich gar nicht einsteigen in die Materie  Ist klar, man braucht einer "Verbraucher" und KEINE "Starterbattereie", dies sind in der Regel Gelakkus (Aber ebenfalls auf Bleibasis), mit ein wenig Glück bekommt man ein "Set-Angebot" von MinnKota wo alles drin ist, da macht man dann nichts verkehrt, gerade wenn man Anfänger auf dem Gebiet ist, sind Experimente eigentlich nicht angebracht... So jedenfalls meine Meinung... 

In Sachen Abschirmung vor Wasser kann ich DIr nur 100%ig zustimmen, alles muß Wasserdicht aber dennoch belüftet (Druckventil) sein und die Kontakte müssen auch einwandfrei sein, auch wenn ich sagen würde: Schraubverbinder genügen, insofern man sie regelmäßig(!!!) säubert und sie erleichtern den Transport erheblich, weil man die Sachen getrennt transportieren kann!

Ansonten gehen wir da absolut konform :h


----------



## basswalt (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Laufzeit Elektromotor?*

Minn Kota hatte da mal ein gerät das nannte bezw. nennt sich Maximizer. mit  dem gerät kann man einen geschalteten motor stufenlos regeln. auch vermindert es irgendwie die stromaufnahme . im schlepptempo könne man bis 4 mal länger fahren.
hab das mal bei ebay gesehen. hatte leider kein glück. wer kennt sich da aus.....


----------



## MxkxFxsh (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Laufzeit Elektromotor?*

Vielen Dank Freunde.  :m 
Damit ist mir schon mal ne ganze Menge geholfen.


----------



## Hardy1 (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Laufzeit Elektromotor?*

Hallo Basswalt.

Diese Maximizer- Technik ist nichts anderes als eine sogenante PWM ( Puls-Weiten-Modulation )
Dahinter verbirgt sich eine einfache Technik, die den Motor mit etwa 20KZ Taktet, also ca. 20000 mal ein und ausschaltet. Dies passiert also so schnell, daß für den Anwender der Motor konstant eingeschaltet bleibt, was aber nicht der Fall ist. Das Verhältnis der Dauer zwischen dem Einschalten des Motors und dem Ausschalten ist letztlich Verantwortlich für die abgegebene Leistung des Motors.
Ein Dimmer macht nichts anderes, er schaltet eine Lampe sehr schnell ein und aus (50x, da 50HZ Netzfrequenz), wobei auch hier das eingestellte Puls-Pausenverhältnis dafür verantwortlich ist, wie hell die Lampe leuchtet.
Diese Technik in E-Motoren einzubauen macht Sinn, da sie wirklich Strom spart. ( nur im Teillastbereich, also nicht bei Vollgas, da hier immer die volle Klemmenspannung des Akkus am Motor anliegt, egal ob Maximizertechnik oder bei Motoren mit Widerständen )
Soweit ein Erklärungsversuch, ich hoffe, ich habe die Sache einigermaßen verständlich erklären können. :z  :z


----------



## Ossipeter (30. Mai 2004)

*AW: Laufzeit Elektromotor?*

@Hardy 1
das war eine Supererklärung! Schadet das dem Motor denn nicht, diese dauernde Ein- und Ausschalterei??


----------



## Hardy1 (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Laufzeit Elektromotor?*

Hallo Ossipeter.
Diese Technik wird wird in vielen Bereichen zur Steuerung von Gleichstrommotoren und anderen Verbrauchern verwendet, sie schadet in keinster Weise dem Motor.
Basswalt, was Deine Frage angeht, so sei gesagt, daß Dir ein Dimmmer nicht
weiterhilft. Ein Dimmer kommt nur in Wechselstromnetzen zum Einsatz, 
( z. B. Wohnzimmerlampe dimmen ) er sollte nur als Beispiel dienen, um den Sachverhalt etwas klarer zu machen, er ist aber nicht zur Regelung von 
Gleichstromverbrauchern geeignet.
Grundsätzlich würde ich sagen, daß das Geld für diese Maximizer-Motoren gut angelegt ist, denn bei gedrosselter Fahrt würden die herkömmlichen Motoren einen Teil der Leistung über die im Motor integrierten Vorwiderstände "verheizen" und das ist ja nicht Sinn der Sache.
Gruß Hardy


----------

